# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  SUPERAntiSpyware 4.0 Pre-Release

## Sjoeii

Here are SOME of the changes/enhancements. 

*Interface and Functionality Changes* 

* Hover text/bubble over SUPERAntiSpyware system tray icon shows program version, database versions and last update date 
* Main screen now shows subscription expiration date (if any) and product version i.e. Professional or Free Edition 
* When registering/activating the Free Edition, all references to Free Edition are changed to Professional 
* Windows Vista Security Center Integration 
* Updates now has it's own tab in the Preferences - there may be additional items here in the future 
** Drastically reduced memory usage* 

*Technology Changes* 

* Up to a 30% increase in scanning speed 
* Direct Disk Access (DDA) technology bypasses all of the Windows API/Kernel to detect and remove difficult spyware 
* Additional repairs for Windows Vista and Windows XP including Control Panel Access Restore 
* Improved detection of packed/compressed threats 
* Termination protection - you can allow Task Manager to terminate the application if something hangs - something other applications don't allow 
* Enhanced detection and removal of in-memory threats 
* Improved hardware detection and logging to reduce re-activation problems  

*Important :* You MUST uninstall any previous version before installing this version. SUPERAntiSpyware Professional users, your existing registration code works with the pre-release. 

DO NOT install any PROGRAM updates from our auto-updater as those will be for versions prior to 4.0 - the update servers are updated AFTER offical release. 

*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.0.1070 Free Edition* 
http://www.superantispyware.com/prer...ntiSpyware.exe 

*SUPERAntiSpyware 4.0.1070 Professional* 
http://www.superantispyware.com/prer...SpywarePro.exe

----------

